# I need help and advice



## stickytoria2002 (May 8, 2013)

I have two new 3 year old cockateils, they were bought for me but the male hates me wont let me touch him Im slowly gaining trust with her (even though she wont go near anyone I am geting a bit closer)., When me partner leaves the room or when i go to work in the morning my partner cannot have a lie in as the male goes crazy calling him. he also does this when we are in the room together and my partner leaves he wont shut up and i have to sit and listen to it until my partner comes back..(I do try talking and singing to him but he ignores me and carries on calling. They come out of their cage a lot and im always talking to them and giving them treats, my partner does nothing with them yet the male adores him, this is really frustrating and i need help. I am the one who cleans the cage, changes the water, feeds them, talks to them sings to them, The male will land on my shoulders sometimes but he then constantly attacks my earrings. (he will only fly to me when I let them out in the morning, but im convinced he is looking for my partner.) is he being playful or does he just plain not like me. Im getting really upset by this and need help. They also dont really like each other, they chase each other round the cage and peck each others head. Sorry for the rant and long story but i dont know what to do.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

First, I would separate them into different cages. They are already stressed by being in a new place and the fighting is only adding more stress to them. Plus, it'll be easier to work with them separately.

Second, don't be offended that the male prefers your partner. Some birds prefer certain people and there is really nothing you can do to change that. Don't be upset over that, you can still have a good relationship with him even if he prefers your partner to you. We do have some training stickies that you can check out to help you continue to work with them. On top of what you are already doing you can try these!

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This method has worked for several members on the forum and probably would work well with your female, since she is already showing an interest in you.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824 This method would work well for your male since he is more aggressive and skittish. It will help build mutual respect between the two of you even if he does prefer someone else.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 And top of those training methods, food bribery will help immensely. You the saying "the way to man's heart is through his stomach"? The same works with birds. They will start to look forward to you coming around and you can offer them treats to get them to hang out with you.

Good luck with your babies. Welcome to the forum and keep us updated!!


----------



## stickytoria2002 (May 8, 2013)

*sqwarky problem*

Thanks for the advice. Is there anything i can do to stop him calling my patner whenever he leaves the flat or room. its constant and after 20 minutes it drives me crazy. how do i get him out of this habbit. I understand that he has accepted my partner as his flock so get the calling part but he has to stop.  Bubbles (the female) sings sometimes and chats but never sqwarks when ever we leave the room. it is a kind of wolf whistle. weal wit, weal wit, constantly!!!. When he comes out of the cage she will always follow him and if he goes on my partners shoulder in another room she will sqwak for a little while so does that mean she does like him, just not in the cage. If i seperate them? how long for and will this not upset bubbles, or will they think they have been bad.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may never be able to cage them together. Some birds just don't get along, but they can play outside of the cages together. If you put the cages right next to each other they'll still be able to see each other but wont be able to hurt each other.

What the male is doing is flock calling your partner. Your partner can help calm this down by responding when the male does it. Pretty much, he's worried and is calling out to make sure your partner is OK. If your partner responds with a whistle or call, the male should calm down because he's knows that your partner is not in danger. Tiels are prey animals so they're always on the lookout for trouble. And it will probably get better as he comes to realize that his new environment is safe.


----------



## stickytoria2002 (May 8, 2013)

*re:*

The only problem I have with this is that my partner is not always here he works away and has been for the last two days so from the minute I get up he stars calling and just wont stop until I put them to bed. I have tried calling back myself and whistling and also when he comes out he lands on me but still calls my partner. My only option is to maybe give him to my friend as he seems to like him too, will let him stoke him. but will that then make her start by calling juke (the male). am listening to it now and have been for the last 2 hours it driving me crazy. Im in a no win situation here. Im talking to him and singing , but he is not wanting to go near me and just caring on calling.


----------



## musiclady420 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Try this....*

When my birds get to their calling for me, and believe me it is worse with a mcaw screech! I just put on a radio for them, they love it! Believe me I know it is quite frustrating when birds do the exact opposite of what we want them to do. Just stay positive and hope for the best!
:grey tiel::harlequin::lutino::cinnamon pearl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's more than flock calling, that's screaming. You can try to curb it. Cover him (in the cage) when he does it and uncover and give him treats when he quiets down. It may not always work but then again it may. Does he do it when the hen is in the cage with him?


----------



## stickytoria2002 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Yes he does it when shes in there or not, or when he is in there or not. Its as soon as my partner comes in view of him he stops instantly. he still wont let me go near him. he backs off. I try telling no in a meaning voice but not shouting as i am very carefull of my voice as I dont want bubbles to think im talking to her. I try covering the cage but he still does it and then I am then punishing her for not doing anything. If I open the cage he climbs to the top and does it. the radio noes not work the telly does not work my singing and talking does not work, the only thing that works is when my partner comes in the room. I had to ring him yesterday to come over as it was doing my head in. lol. (at the time i did not find it funny). Any more sugestions apart from the rescue centre!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Giving Bubbles her own cage would prevent you from punishing her when working with him. No doesn't work on tiels, as they don't understand what no means or why you are saying it. Positive reinforcement is about the only thing they understand. Try giving him treats when he's quiet. He doesn't have to take them from your hand, you can drop them into his food cup and let him get them from there. Does he have toys in his cage? Something to chew on to keep his mouth busy. Maybe show him videos of your partner and see if that helps.


----------



## stickytoria2002 (May 8, 2013)

Hi Thank you for your cntonstant suport. They have more toys in there than i had as a kid  Ive tried with milet which he loves, I do all this but he ignores me. He is never quite unless my partner is in the room or the cage is covered, so there is never a time for me to treat him. he goes crazy when my partner stands up running round the edge of the cage wanting his attention. I dont think he has bonded with bubbles as when she goes up to him he hisses and runs away, im worried everytime i go out he is so noisy my neighbours will not be happy with me. It seems to be a visual thing as if my partner goes out the room he will talk to him but will only stop when he can see him. I move the toys around as well for veriety. Its like he is obssesed. We are going to get another cage and see how it goes. Ill let you know. watch this space, and thanks vicky


----------

